# Book- Cyclocross Training & Techniques



## palinurus (26 Dec 2008)

By Simon Burney. Thanks to christmas I've now got two copies so I can start the spare one circulating the forum. Who wants a read of it first?


----------



## Dave5N (26 Dec 2008)

Me me me me me!!!!!



PMed you as well!

I wont't be long with it.

Just want to photocopy read the updated pages - I have the older edition.


----------



## trio25 (31 Dec 2008)

Not been around, any chance I can have it next?


----------

